# Shipping Coral



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, 
If i were to ship coral to Coastie in Puerto Rico would i need any special permitting?


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

no Puerto Rico is part of the USA you only need it for overseas ship.. but to ship to Puerto Rico is a lot of money good luck.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

i found that its only 40 bucks from atlanta


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

that's a good price i don't y its more in FL. when i went to fedx it was over $100 i will go back to them on mon. to find out thanks for the info.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

np.. thanks you too!


----------

